# Question



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

After your horse is gone...what do you do with his/her halter? How do you display it? Where do you display it? I need some ideas of what to do with my horse's halter. I just have it hanging on a hook in my bedroom. 

Thanks.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Right now Blacks is in the barn. I haven't had the heart to bring it up to the house yet, but he's only been gone a month so... My plan is to put it in a shadow box with a really great picture of him.... and maybe the piece of mane and tail my husband cut before he covered him over... I think I have a shoe too that I can put in there.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I've known some people to give the halter to the horse's "best friend" if it fits, as an act of moving on.


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

They make shadow boxes big enough to fit a halter?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I've used their halters on other horses, I do keep shoes though and always a lock of hair. I have done a pastel drawing of each of my horses that I have lost and put the hair in a little box with their name on it.


----------

